# Windows Start dauert trotz SSD lange



## Poenni (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe die SSD "Crucial M4 128GB". Diese habe ich partitioniert, einmal ~75 GB fürs System und ~45 GB für oft gebrauchte Programme.
Das Problem ist, dass beim booten ca. 1 Minute das Windows Logo angezeigt wird. Das ging vorher mit meinen normalen HDD's sogar schneller.
Bei normalen Arbeiten am Rechner ist auch alles sehr schnell. Programme öffnen sofort, etc. 
Im Bios ist AHCI eingestellt.
Anbei habe ich drei Benchmarks angehängt. 

Weitere Technische Daten:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
CPU:AMD Athlon II X3 435 Processor
Grafikkarte: GeForce 9800 GT
RAM: 2x2 GB G.Skill 800 Mhz
OS: Win 7 Home Premium 64bit


----------



## PHENOMII (5. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
du kannst den Systemstart beschleunigen, indem du regelmäßig einfach mal den Prefetch-Ordner im Windowsverzeichnis (x:\Windows\Prefetch) leerst. 

LG


----------



## thom_cat (5. Oktober 2011)

teste mal mit dem amd ahci treiber.
ist dein bios aktuell?


----------



## mojoxy (6. Oktober 2011)

Warum partitioniert man ein 128GB Laufwerk? 

Daran sollte es aber nicht liegen. Die Benchmarks sind ja auch i.O. Hast du dein Windows frisch auf das SSD installiert oder irgendwie von der HDD geklont?


----------



## thom_cat (6. Oktober 2011)

erinnere mich dunkel, dass es mit gigabyte boards da gerne mal probleme gab was den boot angeht.


----------



## Poenni (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
erstmal danke für die Antworten. Habe schon nach aktuellen AHCI-Treibern gesucht aber für mein Mainboard gibt es keine aktuellen da ich keine AMD SB800 Southbridge oder neuer habe sondern nur die SB700. Mein Bios habe ich nie aktualisiert. Getreu dem Motto: "Never touch a running system!"


----------



## mojoxy (6. Oktober 2011)

War nicht die SB700 sowieso sehr "eigensinnig". Ich habe zwar schon seit langem kein AMD-System mehr gehabt, aber kann mich da an viele Problemberichte erinnern


----------



## thom_cat (7. Oktober 2011)

Dann Versuch auf jeden Fall mal ein BIOS Update.

Mit dem Treiber hast du das Problem, dass AMD Trim nur mit den aktuellen Chipsätzen unterstützt.


----------



## Poenni (7. Oktober 2011)

Auf der Gigabyte Seite gibt es für mein Mainboard leider kein Bios Update. Es gibt dort nur einen AMD Chipset Driver ?!


----------



## thom_cat (7. Oktober 2011)

welches bios hast du denn aktuell drauf?


----------



## Poenni (7. Oktober 2011)

Bei CPU-Z steht "Version": "FB" und darunter bei "Date" steht "6/12/2009".


----------



## Airboume (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß wohl, dass es für die crucal m4 ein update gibt, also für die ssd selber, das einen sehr hohen Performancegewinn erziehlt...
Haste schon geguckt bei crucial? Wenn nein - hau rein! (das reimt sich )
Und villeicht musste die SSD mal an nen anderen SATA Port anschließen^^
LG


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

Poenni schrieb:


> Auf der Gigabyte Seite gibt es für mein Mainboard leider kein Bios Update. Es gibt dort nur einen AMD Chipset Driver ?!


Gibt es sehr wohl! Man sollte die richtige Revision auswählen (gut dass du die genannt hast ) GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket AM2+ - GA-MA770-UD3 (rev. 2.0)


----------



## Schiassomat (7. Oktober 2011)

mojoxy schrieb:


> Daran sollte es aber nicht liegen. Die Benchmarks sind ja auch i.O. Hast du dein Windows frisch auf das SSD installiert oder irgendwie von der HDD geklont?



In Ordnung???? dachte da eher so an 400MB/s als normalen Wert abgesehen davon hat er ja laut AS SSD schon Firmware 0009 drauf gespielt, also wären dann nicht eher 500MB/s Normal?

Kann natürlich sein dass der CPU enorm bremst.


----------



## Poenni (7. Oktober 2011)

Die Installation von Win 7 erfolgte frisch auf die SSD. Vorher habe ich natürlich das 0009er Update aufgespielt. 
Warum soll ich die SSD an einen anderen SATA Port anschließen? Habe doch eh nur Sata 2...

EDIT: Gibt es das Tool "Gigabyte @Bios" eingendlich nirgends zum download? Habe ehrlich gesagt etwas Schiss, dass ich mir den Rechner zerschieße wenn ich manuell update.  Habe das noch nie gemacht.


----------



## Schiassomat (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube da ist die gefahr größer wenn du das Board per Windows Flasht.


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> In Ordnung???? dachte da eher so an 400MB/s als normalen Wert abgesehen davon hat er ja laut AS SSD schon Firmware 0009 drauf gespielt, also wären dann nicht eher 500MB/s Normal?
> 
> Kann natürlich sein dass der CPU enorm bremst.


Nene die CPU geht in Ordnung, genauso wie der Benchmark. Hier bremst nur der SATA 3Gb/s Port und der schlechte 700er-Chipsatz



Poenni schrieb:


> Die Installation von Win 7 erfolgte frisch auf die SSD. Vorher habe ich natürlich das 0009er Update aufgespielt.
> Warum soll ich die SSD an einen anderen SATA Port anschließen? Habe doch eh nur Sata 2...
> 
> EDIT: Gibt es das Tool "Gigabyte @Bios" eingendlich nirgends zum download? Habe ehrlich gesagt etwas Schiss, dass ich mir den Rechner zerschieße wenn ich manuell update.  Habe das noch nie gemacht.


Hui dir muss man aber heute alles auf dem Silbertablett servieren: http://ftp.gigabyte.de/FileList/Utility/motherboard_utility_gbttools_gbt_atbios.exe



Schiassomat schrieb:


> Ich glaube da ist die gefahr größer wenn du das Board per Windows Flasht.


Nimmt sich wohl beides nicht viel


----------



## Poenni (7. Oktober 2011)

Danke mojo, werde das mit dem Tool mal ausprobieren. 

EDIT: Junge, Junge, ich dachte ich hätte mir grade meinen Rechner zerschossen. ^^ Habe mit @Bios das Update eingespielt und am Ende einen Neustart gemacht. Bei der Stelle wo "Verifying DMI Pool Data" oder so ähnlich steht, erschienen plötzlich ganz komische Zeichen und es piepte nur noch. Habe dann Reset gemacht, bin ins Bios Menü gegangen und habe dort "Load Fail-Safe Defaults" gewählt. Danach ging es wieder. 

EDIT 2: Das Hochfahren geht jetzt auf jeden Fall schneller. Bis zu "Windows wird gestartet" dauert es ca. 27 sec und dann noch mal ca. 14 sec bis zum Log-in Bildschirm.


----------

